# Silly Childhood Sayings or Rhymes



## Paladin1950 (Sep 28, 2022)

Here's one from the mind of a silly 7 or 8 year old:

Fatty and skinny laying in bed.
Fatty rolls over and skinny is dead.

A take off of that old Paul Revere poem:

Listen my children and you shall hear,
Of the midnight run of Paul Revere,
Under the blankets, and under the sheets,
And the 50 yard dash to the toilet seat.

This one was inspired from some lines of an old 1959 episode of _The Twilight Zone (Mr. Denton on Doomsday)_. It was the 3rd episode ever aired. When I went to school the next day, some boys had their own version of the lines:

How dry I am, 
How wet I'll be, 
If I don't find,
The bathroom key.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2022)

Sticks and stones
May break my bones
But,
Names will never hurt me.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 28, 2022)

Miss Tabby had a baby
She named him Tiny Tim.
She put him in the bathtub
To see if he could swim.

He drank up all the water
He eat up all the soap.
He tried to eat the bathtub
But it wouldn’t go down his throat.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2022)

Johnny and Suzy
Sitting in a tree
K- I -S -S -I- N -G
First comes love
Then comes marriage
Then comes Suzy
With a baby carriage


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 28, 2022)

One bright day in the middle of the night.
Two dead boys rose to fight.
Back to back, they faced each other.
Drew their swords and shot each other.
The deaf policeman heard the noise.
Come and killed the two dead boys.
If you don't believe this lie is true.
Ask the blind man he saw it too…

I see said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 28, 2022)

Three Jolly old bums
Three Jolly old bums
Three Jolly old bums are we
We hang around the Jolly old town as happy as can be

The other night we met a man we never met before
He asked us if we wanted a job shovelling iron ore
We asked him, what the wages were
He said 10 cents a ton
We said oh brother oh mister
We’d rather be on the bum
Shootin’ sticks and stokies
Hi diddly dum
Sleeping in the boxcars
Having a lot of fun

We woke up in the morning
And gazed upon the wall
The bedbugs and the roaches
We’re having a game of ball
The score was 19 20
The bedbugs were ahead
The roaches hit a home run
And knocked us out of bed

We went downstairs for breakfast
The bread was hard and stale
The coffee taste like tobacco juice
The kind you get in jail


----------



## jujube (Sep 28, 2022)

As I was going up the stair,
I met a man who wasn't there.
He wasn't there again today.
Oh, how I wish he'd stay away.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 28, 2022)

To the tune of 'Whistle While You Work'

Whistle while you work
Hitler was a jerk
Mussolini bit his wienie 
Now it doesn't work


----------



## Pepper (Sep 28, 2022)

The second part of 'How Dry I Am'
1.  
How dry I am,
How wet I'll be,
If I don't find,
The bathroom key.
2.
I found the key
I opened the door
But it's too late
It's on the Floor
It's on the Floor!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2022)

Hi Ho Silver in the air
Tonto lost his underwear
Tonto said; Me no care
Lone Ranger buy another pair


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2022)

Jingle bells, Batman smells
Robin laid an egg
Batmobile lost a wheel
And Joker got away


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 28, 2022)

On top of old Smokey,
All covered with grass,
There sat a Bald Eagle,
Scratching his ***.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 2, 2022)

one my Grandfather used to recite..

One, two three, o'leery
haud ma whip till I spin my peerie
Oh a canna spin ma peerie
wish I were a laddie.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 2, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> one my Grandfather used to recite..
> 
> One, two three, o'leery
> haud ma whip till I spin my peerie
> ...


hmmm .. what does it mean?


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 2, 2022)

An oldie from my mother:

Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear
Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair
So Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn't 
Fuzzy, was he?

I modified it for my sister's cat:

Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair
Because she left it on the chair.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 2, 2022)

Girls and boys
Come out to play
The moon does shine
As bright as day
Come with a whoop
And come with a call
Come with a good will
Or not at all

Loose your supper,
And loose your sleep,
Come to your playfellows
In the street
Up the ladder
And down the wall
A halfpenny loaf
Will serve us all.

But when the loaf is gone,
What will you do?
Those who would eat
Must work, it is true
You'll find milk
And I'll find flour
And we'll have pudding
In half an hour

Girls and boys
Come out to play
The moon does shine
As bright as day
Come with a whoop
And come with a call
Come with a good will or not at all.


----------



## Old_Dame (Oct 3, 2022)

Needles, and Pins
Needles, and Pins
When a man marries;
His troubles begins!


----------



## Bella (Oct 3, 2022)

*On Top Of Spaghetti*

On top of spaghetti,
all covered with cheese,
I lost my poor meatball,
when somebody sneezed.

It rolled off the table,
and on to the floor,
and then my poor meatball,
rolled out of the door.

It rolled into the garden,
and under a bush,
and then my poor meatball,
was nothing but mush.

The mush was as tasty
as tasty could be,
and then the next summer,
it grew into a tree.
The tree was all covered,
all covered with moss,
and on it grew meatballs,
and tomato sauce.

So if you eat spaghetti,
all covered with cheese,
hold onto your meatball,
whenever you sneeze. 

Bella


----------



## Lawrence (Oct 3, 2022)

(Don’t step on the crack, you will break your mothers back). (Golly Miss Molly). (Gee Whitiker's). (Tag Your It). (I wish I may I wish I might (then anything like) whips you at marbles tonight). (I haven’t had a good fight since I beat up Superman). (Find the first star and make a wish on it).


----------



## Fyrefox (Oct 4, 2022)

My mother and your mother 
Were hanging out clothes.
My mother hit your mother
Right in the nose.
What color was the blood?
(_Red)_
R…E…D spells “red,” and 
Out you do go!

_(A ditty used to cast or sort players out, with the one remaining being “it“ for a game.)_


----------



## Fyrefox (Oct 20, 2022)

”_An apple sat on the railroad track,
Feeling blue and cross.
Around the bend came #9,
Toot toot!  Applesauce!_”


----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2022)

I _think _this was a ditty said while double-dutch skipping:

My Mother
Your Mother
Live across the way
Every night
They have a fight
This is what they say:
"Icka Bicka Soda Cracker,
Icka Bicka Boo,
Icka Bicka Soda Cracker,
Out Goes You!"


----------



## MountainRa (Oct 20, 2022)

3, 6, 9
the goose drank wine
the monkey chewed tobacco 
on a street car line.
line broke 
monkey got choked 
and they all went to heaven
in a little row boat.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

Whistle while you work
Snow-white made a shirt
Sneezy wore it
Grumpy tore it
Dopey made it worse..


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 20, 2022)

Haha..memories..we bounced a ball on the ground and lifted our leg over it when we sang aleerie..

"One, two, three, aleerie
I saw Wallace Beery
Sitting on his bumbaleerie
Kissing Shirley Temple."


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Haha..memories..we bounced a ball on the ground and lifted our leg over it when we sang aleery...
> 
> "One, two, three, aleerie
> I saw Wallace Beery
> ...


awww... memories , I;d forgotten all about that one, when we played ball against the wall ..we sang about Mrs Peerie.. tho'...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

Now you've got to remember we sang in a Scottish Dialect when we were kids.. so it would go like this..

Aunty Mary, Hud a Canary

Up the leg O' her drawers..

It widnae come doon, fer hauf a croon..so it won the Victoria Cross..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

Three craws song..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Three craws sat upon a waaw,
Sat upon a waaw
Sat upon a waaw
Three craws sat upon a waaw
On a cauld an frosty mornin.

The first craw wis greetin for his maw
Greetin for his maw
Greetin for his maw.
The first craw wis greetin for his maw
On a cauld an frosty mornin'

The second craw fell an broke his jaaw,
Fell an broke his jaw
Fell an broke his jaaw
The second craw fell an broke his jaaaaw
On a cauld an frosty mornin'.

The third craw cudnae flee at aaw
Cudna flee at aaw
Cudna flee at aaw
The third craw cudna flee at aa
On a cauld an frosty mornin'

The fourth craw wisna there at aaw
Wisnae there at aaw
Wisnae there at aaaaw
The fourth craw wisnae there at aa
On a cauld an frosty mornin'.

That's aaw I ken aboot  the craws
I ken aboot the craws
I ken aboot the craws
That's aaw I ken aboot the craws
On a cauld an frosty mornin'


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 20, 2022)

one my Grandfather used to recite..

One, two three, o'leery
haud ma whip till I spin my peerie
Oh a canna spin ma peerie
wish I were a laddie.


Pinky said:


> hmmm .. what does it mean?


Whip and peerie.. (a spinning top)


You started the peerie spinning with your hands and the used the whip to keep it spinning.
The rhyme is about an old man who no longer has the knack and wishes he was a boy again.


----------



## perplexed (Nov 1, 2022)

Who recalls this ,ring around the rosie (held hands in a circle) a pocket full of posies upstairs downstairs we all fall down
and we all fell on the ground lol
we played outside a lot back in the 50's and 60's


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 1, 2022)

"Liar, liar, pants on fire, nose is longer than a telephone wire."


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 1, 2022)

I'm rubber, you're glue. Whatever you say bounces off me and sticks on you.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2022)

perplexed said:


> Who recalls this ,ring around the rosie (held hands in a circle) a pocket full of posies upstairs downstairs we all fall down
> and we all fell on the ground lol
> we played outside a lot back in the 50's and 60's


I remember it well , we sang it a lot.. and we played outside all the time...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 1, 2022)

A neighbor’s twist on Jack and Jill:  

Jack and Jill went up the hill
To fetch a pail of water
Jack fell down and broke his crown
And I got a dollar and a quarter !


----------



## ohioboy (Nov 1, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> A neighbor’s twist on Jack and Jill:
> 
> Jack and Jill went up the hill
> To fetch a pail of water
> ...


No, this is it.

Jack and Jill went up the hill
They each had a buck and a quarter.
Jill came down with 2 and a half,
They did not go up for water.


----------



## Jamala (Nov 1, 2022)

There was an Old Man with a beard
Who said, "It is just as I feared!
Two Owls and a Hen,
Four Larks and a Wren,
Have all built their nests in my beard!"

There was a Young Person of Crete,
Whose toilette was far from complete;
She dressed in a sack,
Spickle-speckled with black,
That ombliferous person of Crete.

There was an old drunkard of Devon,
Who died and ascended to Heaven;
But he cried: 'This is Hades-
There are no naughty ladies,
And the pubs are all shut by eleven.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 1, 2022)

Bella said:


> On Top Of Spaghetti


One of my early 45s!


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 1, 2022)

A wonderful bird is the pelican. His beak can hold more than his belly can. 
I don't know how the hell he can!

The poor benighted Hindu, for clothes he makes his skin do.

Hooka cooka my soda cracker
Does your mama chew tobacca
Chubby Checker, I think

Taffy was a Welshman, Taffy was a thief.
Taffy came to my house and stole a piece of beef.
I went to Taffy's house, Taffy wasn't home.
Taffy came to my house and stole a marrow bone.
I went to Taffy's house, Taffy was in bed,
I took the marrow bone and beat about his head.

Apologies to the Welsh members, if it helps my Grandfather Jones taught this one to me.


----------

